# Venison Snack Sticks..help



## SmokerNovice (Jan 8, 2022)

Made a batch of sticks yesterday, and not totally happy with the results. Used AC Legg tex-mex blend. I followed the directions exact. Added the correct amount of cure, etc. They seemed to come out a bit too salty. Any other brands of seasoning you guys prefer? Second question.. I was trying to get the sticks to an IT of 156 in my master built electric smoker. After about 5-6 hours, it stalled at 151. Couldn't get it higher. Is this a common problem, and what are the fixes? Thanks so much guys.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 8, 2022)

Add more meat than it calls for or cut back on the seasoning. I like their txmxblend


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pasteurization-times-and-temperatures.302750/ 

    I usually buy mine from Owen's BBQ.  Usually it turns out to be personal choice,  what I like and what you like is two different things possibly.
As far as the finished IT temp give this a read

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 8, 2022)

What did you have your smoker set at, do you use a independent thermometer, masterbuilts thermometers are known to be off.


----------



## SmokerNovice (Jan 8, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> What did you have your smoker set at, do you use a independent thermometer, masterbuilts thermometers are known to be off.



120 for first hour, 140 for the next, 160 next, and highest I went was 175. Had it at 175 for over an hour and it wouldn't budge passed 151. I used the masterbuilt one, and also an instant read digital, got the same 151 reading on both.


----------

